# Pacbay power wrapper and supplies for sale



## toneyc (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello all,

Well, I don't the time or the space to wrap rods like I thought I would have. I have a ton of stuff for sale and I will cut a good deal to anyone local willing to come pick it up. I haven't even completed one rod with this system so everything is like new. Items are all located in Kingwood Texas.

All of this must go!! It's a package deal and I think you'd be crazy to pass it up if your interested in rod building. I'm letting all of this go for $300. The wrapper alone is worth $350 with no accessories. Send me a PM or call if you're interested 713-504-8566.

Items I have ---

Pacbay Power wrapper 8' with foot control. Upgraded chuck, lathe attachment, and optional tool rest.




Other items I have ---

A box of used spinning guides of varies sizes, in good condition. Thread, tip glue, tip sizer, sanding pads, stirring sticks, china markers, all different sizes of reamers, homemade sandpaper cutter, propaste epoxy for handles, prokote tread exopy (small bottles and large bottles), matching syringes, mixing cups, a few rubber winding checks, hobby paint brushes, a blank bender (for holding blank in a curved position to mark location of guides).

[url=http://postimage.org/]


More reamers, every size of mandrel you could want, spine finder, decal kit with printing paper.

[url=http://postimage.org/]


Two guide placement charts (CRB and new in the box Renzetti),

[url=http://postimage.org/]


Flex coat ring clamp (new in the box)

[url=http://postimage.org/]


Four -- three piece fly rod blanks (never used).

[url=http://postimage.org/]
http://postimage.org/url


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks like a deal right there. Hope someone jumps on it.


----------



## toneyc (Sep 19, 2007)

Sale is pending for tomorrow. Thank you all that contacted me. I'll let everyone know if the sell falls through.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

If the sale falls though I would like to be next in line.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Lol...that line is probably wrapped around the corner by now


----------



## toneyc (Sep 19, 2007)

It sure is! The items are pending sale. Buyer is scheduled to pick them up around 6ish. I'll update this post either way.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

YOu know you set the price WAYYYY TOO LOW when everyone jumps all over the deal. lol


----------



## toneyc (Sep 19, 2007)

Billy 40 said:


> YOu know you set the price WAYYYY TOO LOW when everyone jumps all over the deal. lol


I priced it to move! I guess I priced it right LOL. I know that it will get a lot of use and I'm happy to keep it local. :brew2:


----------



## toneyc (Sep 19, 2007)

Sold, thanks everyone that contacted me.


----------

